# J. S. Bach's - Toccata and Fugue in D Minor



## insanetk

I'm looking for a really good quality recording of this peice. I hope to find something better then this ordinary MP3 thing, good audio and bass, which is used very strongly in it.

For those who don't know the name of this peice just listen to this. 



 (this a midi recording btw)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Well... if you're really into Bach and the organ it is impossible to beat Helmut Walcha's historic recordings on this grossly under-priced box set:

http://www.amazon.com/Bach-J-S-Orga...=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1197953020&sr=1-6

If your not quite that into organ music then I would recommend this:

http://www.amazon.com/J-S-Bach-Orga...r_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1197953324&sr=1-14

I usually like Ton Koopman's work... but I don't like his recording of the Toccata and Fugue which I feel blows through the famous opening far too fast and lightly.

Perhaps your best bet might be Peter Hurford's recordings of the "best of..." Bach's organ work which includes the marvelous Passacaglia and Fugue, for organ in C minor, BWV 582 which far exceeds the Toccata and Fugue

http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Great-Or...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1197953527&sr=1-1

If you want some real bombast, however, you might look to Leopold Stokowski's orchestrations of Bach. personally I love listening to them from time to time... although they certainly aren't historically accurate.

http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Stokowsk...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1197953750&sr=1-1


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi insanetk,

Welcome aboard Talk Classical.

Here's a link for a superb MP3 recording of the Bach BWV 565 performed by this forum's owner, Frederik Magle at Riga Cathedral (Latvia).


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Krummhorn said:


> Here's a link for a superb MP3 recording of the Bach BWV 565 performed by this forum's owner, Frederik Magle at Riga Cathedral (Latvia).


Any options for us "paleo-philes" who are without MP3 players?!


----------



## opus67

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Any options for us "paleo-philes" who are without MP3 players?!


All it requires is a computer capable of playing mp3 files.


----------



## D Minor

What is a computer ?


----------



## Krummhorn

Winamp or Windows Media Player should be able to play MP3 files, providing you've got a sound card and speakers hooked up to the PC.


----------



## corpsegrinder72

the percussion ensemble from my old junior high did this one year. it was a really good arrangement, especially for a middle or high school level percussion arrangement. some of my friends have a recording (video). ill try and get it from somebody.


----------

